# Senior's Favorite Hits of the 1950s...Take a Stroll Down Memory Lane



## SeaBreeze (Mar 26, 2014)

Please add any of your favorite 1950s songs to this thread...thanks! 

Love Letters in the Sand - Pat Boone


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 26, 2014)

*Mack the Knife - Bobby Darin*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 26, 2014)

*Moments to Remember - The Four Lads*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 26, 2014)

*So Rare - Jimmy Dorsey*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 26, 2014)

*Sixteen Tons - Tennessee Ernie Ford*


----------



## Pam (Mar 26, 2014)

Cecilia - Something Smith and the Redheads.

http://youtu.be/uwSNwHWqNww


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 26, 2014)

*Autumn Leaves Roger Williams*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 26, 2014)

Good one Pam!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 26, 2014)

*Cherry Pink and Apple Blossoms White - Perez Prado*

(my mother's favorite)


----------



## Pam (Mar 26, 2014)

Some good ones there, SeaBreeze. Love Moments to remember.


----------



## Bee (Mar 27, 2014)

One of my favourite groups from my early teenage years in the '50s

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9r2pEdc1_lI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pzkszgjkj6Q


----------



## Gael (Mar 27, 2014)

The big daddy who kicked it all off:


----------



## Pam (Mar 27, 2014)

Jo Stafford..... You belong to me. 

http://youtu.be/P5lVIaM_jBE


----------



## That Guy (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 27, 2014)

*Tammy - Debbie Reynolds*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 27, 2014)

*Blueberry Hill - Fats Domino*


----------



## Pam (Mar 27, 2014)

Oh, you have brought back some great memories for me, SeaBreeze!! Used to watch the Tammy films when I was a teen in Kuwait and as for Blueberry Hill.... I remember when the American Navy came in one time and they put on a little show for us and that was one of the songs they sang. I have never forgotten the sailor with the white swimming trunks with OHIO printed across the back.....

My next contribution also takes me back there when an American girl from Louisiana invited a crowd of us to her house for a pyjama party and she taught us Brits how to do the Stroll. Great days. Don't know who actually sings this song but the video is brilliant... well, I think it is. 

http://youtu.be/UrGLNtZ0rEg


----------



## Bee (Mar 27, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3KjDpvmtwU


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 27, 2014)

Pam, the Stroll, remember it well!  Bee, can't sit still in the computer chair listening to At The Hop!


----------



## Bee (Mar 27, 2014)

All these '50's songs take me back to when I was a young teenager, myself and 2 friends used to go to a large cafe every night and in those days we got paid weekly on a Friday but by Thursday we were skint and we used to scrape enough money together between us to buy one bottle of Vimto and take three straws and 10 Batchelors (cigarettes), the majority of the local boys and girls used to go in there plus soldiers from the nearby army camp and there was always  someone that would feed the juke box so we could get up and have a jive.  ah! sweet memories.

SeeBreaze, I know just what you mean with 'At The Hop'.


----------



## Amethyst1 (Apr 11, 2014)

Mutual Admiration Society.
Whatever Will be Will Be  Que Sera Sera
Green Door
naming only a few


----------



## That Guy (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Apr 12, 2014)

Bee said:


> One of my favourite groups from my early teenage years in the '50s
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9r2pEdc1_lI
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pzkszgjkj6Q




Oh Bee-Only You is pretty much my all time favorite song  Two weeks ago,my oldest sister hosted her 75th birthday party at a playhouse in Northern California that was doing skits and songs from the 50`s. They did sing "Only You"-I was so happy about that. My newest granddaughter,coming in July,will be named Destiny,a name I suggested because of this song!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 12, 2014)

I loved Only You also!


----------



## Pappy (Apr 12, 2014)

Theresa Brewer was my favorite girl singer. Fats Domino's Monday, Monday,Blueberry Hill were some of my favorites. Still have some 45s by Fats? Only  You was one of those great songs when you were in love. 

Old Country songs were also some of my favorites. WWVA, Wheeling, WV was a great listen when it would come in. We lived in the country so radio stations were at a premium.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Ina (Apr 12, 2014)

Everyone must remember, Only The Lonely, but I don't remember who it was by.


----------



## Prairie dog (Apr 12, 2014)

Ina..by Roy Orbison

some of my favourites


Roger Williams..Autumn leaves

Pat Boone,,Love letters in the sand/.April love.

Frankie Avalon..Venus

The Big Bopper..Chantilly lace

Fouy Lads ...Moments to remember


Johnny Ray,,Just walking in the rain.

Foir aces..Love is a many splendored thing

Jimmie Rodgers..Honey comb

Johnny Mathis,...Chances are.

Tommy Edwards.It's all in the game

The Platters... Only you.

Paul Anka..Diana

The Platters..The great pretender 

   ".......Smoke gets in your eyes.

Johnny Mathis..It;s not for me to say

Sam Cooke..You send me.
Gogi Grant..The Wayward wind.


----------



## Ina (Apr 12, 2014)

OK Prairie dog, you got me, I loved everyone of those songs. I have always had problems remembering names, titles, and author. I have always mixed up close family member names. It is embarrassing, and the reason I don't join in on the game.


----------



## HarryHippy (Apr 12, 2014)

Ina, you must not feel embarrassed at forgetting things and please do continue.

I even forget which day we are in,  and couldn't live without a diary/calendar which is an improvement on my Beloved who has little or no memory.


----------



## Ina (Apr 12, 2014)

HarryHippy, I too have always use a daily calendar. It is almost journal. The name problem I've had since early childhood. :doh:


----------



## HarryHippy (Apr 12, 2014)

Journal did you say?...  I used to write Journals of all our holidays since our marriage  (2nd each) 32 years ago and have burnt out one shredder's motor already.


----------



## HarryHippy (Apr 12, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgdufzXvjqw


----------



## kcvet (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## kcvet (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## kcvet (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## kcvet (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## kcvet (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 5, 2014)

What?  No mention of Spike Jones?


----------



## oldman (Aug 5, 2014)

I always favored the slow songs. I went to dances every Friday and Saturday night as often as I could when not working. My goal in life was to become a disc jockey, until I found out that it didn't pay much, unless you were a national disc jockey like Kasey Kasim or Uncle Brucey. I like the slow songs because I really enjoyed dancing close with the girls. Back then, the fast dances were called doing the Lindey. This lasted until I got out of college and then realization set in that I needed money, if I was going to raise a family, but first I joined the military. 

OK, so here is a favorite slow song of mine. I actually have probably a hundred, but this one has special meaning.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 5, 2014)

Loved that song Oldman!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 27, 2015)

1958






1957


----------



## Cookie (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## DoItMyself (Mar 27, 2015)

Then and now.





My wife and I still dance to this one.






Another one that makes us get up and swing.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## oldman (Mar 28, 2015)

I was fortunate to meet Johnny Maestro once at a back stage party post show. I had attended a Doo Wop concert and being a big fan of Doo Wop, I purchased the back stage pass along with the regular ticket. He was a very likable man. Johnny succumbed to cancer not too many years ago. His voice will be missed at the shows, but will live on forever on his records and CD's. Johnny has a long history of being in the music business starting out with a few no-name groups and then hitting it big with the Brooklyn Bridge, before forming the Crests. He has had so many hits that he could do a show by himself.


----------



## oldman (Mar 28, 2015)

I have to post this one. If you ever have some time to kill, read the story of the Kalin Twins. Such a sad ending to two really nice guys. The second video is of the same song, but it was held in England.


----------



## Foxie (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## Foxie (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## Olivia (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## Sunny (Oct 19, 2018)

Remember Ebb Tide?  Corny as it is, I always liked that song.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Frps-UtDiuY


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 19, 2018)

Sunny said:


> Remember Ebb Tide?  Corny as it is, I always liked that song.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Frps-UtDiuY




I loved that song and haven't heard it in years,but I still remembered every word in it. Now I have to go listen to it again.Great pick Sunny.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## Tempsontime65 (Jul 10, 2022)

Only You-The Platters


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 10, 2022)

From  live TV broadcast  in 1956 ..


----------



## garyt1957 (Jul 10, 2022)

Anything Elvis. The new movie is great,  BTW


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 10, 2022)

I liked this one when I was a little kid:





and this:


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 10, 2022)

Best of the 50's   ... great video


----------



## Tempsontime65 (Jul 10, 2022)

Do You Wanna Dance[Bobby Freeman]- There Goes My Baby[The Drifters].


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 10, 2022)

1959


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 18, 2022)

A bit earlier, 1943.


----------



## Jackie23 (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 18, 2022)

Every year when I was growing up my Mom dad, Aunts and Uncles and cousins would go to Wildwood NJ the first 2 weeks of July. One night they would have performances on the boardwalk and 2 of my cousins would perform I can still remember them singing this song.


----------

